# Norwegians and other Scandinavians



## Aviaana (Jun 15, 2007)

Hei, vet noen her, om det finnes et norsk forum for oss med irritabel tarm?


----------



## vidar (Jan 8, 2008)

Prøv http://www.lmf.csbkunder.com/index.phpDen har en liten undergruppe for folk med ibs.


----------

